# How to get  VPN on Linux?



## Greenslade (Oct 30, 2021)

I have got Nord VPN  and been using it for some years now.
What i would like to know is how do i get it on Linux? 
From what i have seen it looks like it is. quite a job getting it working on Linux.
Why is it not straight forward like on a Mac or Windows?


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 30, 2021)

It actually really doesn't look too bad.





						Installing NordVPN on Linux distributions | NordVPN support
					

Do you want to install NordVPN on Debian, Ubuntu, Elementary OS, and Linux Mint? Click hear to learn more about these systems.




					support.nordvpn.com
				




it's literally 3 steps.

Download it and install

```
sh <(curl -sSf https://downloads.nordcdn.com/apps/linux/install.sh)
```
_^ Should install it._
Login

```
nordvpn login
```
To login.
Connect

```
nordvpn connect
```
To connect.
Seems pretty easy to me.


----------



## Greenslade (Oct 30, 2021)

Aquinus said:


> It actually really doesn't look too bad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for your replyIt all looks straight forward putting it in to practice is another thing.I will give it a go Thanks again.



Aquinus said:


> It actually really doesn't look too bad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have done all that got this message  
usr/bin/apt-get
[sudo] password for 
Hit:1 http://ppa.launchpad.net/system76/pop/ubuntu hirsute InRelease
Hit:2 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hirsute InRelease                    
Hit:3 https://repo.nordvpn.com//deb/nordvpn/debian stable InRelease            
Get:4 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hirsute-security InRelease [110 kB]
Hit:5 http://apt.pop-os.org/proprietary hirsute InRelease
Get:6 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hirsute-updates InRelease [115 kB]
Get:7 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hirsute-backports InRelease [101 kB]
Fetched 326 kB in 1s (380 kB/s)   
Reading package lists... Done
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree... Done
Reading state information... Done
apt-transport-https is already the newest version (2.3.11~1635351425~21.04~03e0f3a).
The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
  libgl1-mesa-glx:i386 libllvm11 libllvm11:i386 libnvidia-cfg1-465
  libnvidia-common-465 libnvidia-compute-465 libnvidia-compute-465:i386
  libnvidia-decode-465 libnvidia-decode-465:i386 libnvidia-encode-465
  libnvidia-encode-465:i386 libnvidia-extra-465 libnvidia-fbc1-465
  libnvidia-fbc1-465:i386 libnvidia-gl-465 libnvidia-gl-465:i386
  libnvidia-ifr1-465 libnvidia-ifr1-465:i386 nvidia-compute-utils-465
  nvidia-dkms-465 nvidia-driver-465 nvidia-kernel-common-465
  nvidia-kernel-source-465 nvidia-utils-465 python3-distro-info
  python3-distupgrade python3-update-manager xserver-xorg-video-nvidia-465
Use 'sudo apt autoremove' to remove them.
0 to upgrade, 0 to newly install, 0 to remove and 93 not to upgrade.
/usr/bin/wget
deb https://repo.nordvpn.com//deb/nordvpn/debian stable main
Hit:1 http://ppa.launchpad.net/system76/pop/ubuntu hirsute InRelease
Hit:2 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hirsute InRelease                    
Hit:3 https://repo.nordvpn.com//deb/nordvpn/debian stable InRelease            
Get:4 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hirsute-security InRelease [110 kB]
Hit:5 http://apt.pop-os.org/proprietary hirsute InRelease
Get:6 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hirsute-updates InRelease [115 kB]
Get:7 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hirsute-backports InRelease [101 kB]
Fetched 326 kB in 1s (365 kB/s)   
Reading package lists... Done
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree... Done
Reading state information... Done
nordvpn is already the newest version (3.11.0-1).
The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
  libgl1-mesa-glx:i386 libllvm11 libllvm11:i386 libnvidia-cfg1-465
  libnvidia-common-465 libnvidia-compute-465 libnvidia-compute-465:i386
  libnvidia-decode-465 libnvidia-decode-465:i386 libnvidia-encode-465
  libnvidia-encode-465:i386 libnvidia-extra-465 libnvidia-fbc1-465
  libnvidia-fbc1-465:i386 libnvidia-gl-465 libnvidia-gl-465:i386
  libnvidia-ifr1-465 libnvidia-ifr1-465:i386 nvidia-compute-utils-465
  nvidia-dkms-465 nvidia-driver-465 nvidia-kernel-common-465
  nvidia-kernel-source-465 nvidia-utils-465 python3-distro-info
  python3-distupgrade python3-update-manager xserver-xorg-video-nvidia-465
Use 'sudo apt autoremove' to remove them.
0 to upgrade, 0 to newly install, 0 to remove and 93 not to upgrade.
tim@pop-os:~$ upgrade
upgrade: command not found
@Pop-os:~$ 0 to newly install
0: command not found
*Whoops! Permission denied accessing /run/nordvpn/nordvpnd.sock
Run 'usermod -aG nordvpn $USER' to fix this issue and log out of OS afterwards for this to take an effect.*?



Greenslade said:


> Thanks for your replyIt all looks straight forward putting it in to practice is another thing.I will give it a go Thanks again.
> 
> 
> I have done all that got this message
> ...


----------



## m0nt3 (Nov 2, 2021)

It tells you what to do at the end.


> *Whoops! Permission denied accessing /run/nordvpn/nordvpnd.sock
> Run 'usermod -aG nordvpn $USER' to fix this issue and log out of OS afterwards for this to take an effect.*?


----------



## ixi (Nov 2, 2021)

Buy mikrotik, do tunnel in router to nord vpn and nat all your lan through tunnel ip. This way you will avoid tunnels on computer, mobile phones.


----------



## Greenslade (Nov 2, 2021)

m0nt3 said:


> It tells you what to do at the end.


I will give it another go thanks


----------



## johnspack (Nov 5, 2021)

Make it easy for yourself.  Pick one that gives a crap about linux.  Airvpn has a single .deb file install,  with a full gui interface.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 8, 2021)

ProtonVPN has a nice linux client as well.


----------



## Greenslade (Nov 9, 2021)

Easy Rhino said:


> ProtonVPN has a nice linux client as well.


It might be but Nord VPN  is for me i have it on my Mac  and Windows and been using it for three nearly years now.


----------



## 1freedude (Nov 9, 2021)

Easy Rhino said:


> ProtonVPN has a nice linux client as well.


Proton is not a good choice any more.  They are giving away customers.  I used to use a (not theirs, before they ofderes a vpn) vpn to get straight to Swizland, but then found out they sold out.  Was a couple years ago, so take it with a grain of Alpian blue salt.  I will find info with a link in a while

Here is the page to get the service:


			https://account.protonvpn.com/signup/account
		


I would never create an account with any of the required...throw-away or not.  Like I said, I used to use the email service, but stopped after a new law or privacy policy came into effect.


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 10, 2021)

1freedude said:


> Proton is not a good choice any more.  They are giving away customers.  I used to use a (not theirs, before they ofderes a vpn) vpn to get straight to Swizland, but then found out they sold out.  Was a couple years ago, so take it with a grain of Alpian blue salt.  I will find info with a link in a while
> 
> Here is the page to get the service:
> 
> ...



yeah privacy doesn't exist anymore. i gave up a long time ago, lol


----------



## Greenslade (Nov 10, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> yeah privacy doesn't exist anymore. i gave up a long time ago, lol


I have been using Nord VPN for nearly three years ,and been very pleased with it.I would recommend it.Before that i used PIA i bought a Mac PC and was unable to get it on there i tried everything and help from there support team it still did not work on the Mac.
I had used it for two years i thought that was good to.
Nord VPN worked out of the box.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Dec 5, 2021)

i run Mullvad for my VPN. Easy peasy. I also have PIA. your Nord experience sounds like they dont give AF about Linux.

Mullvad has simple apps for Windows, Mac, Linux, iOS, Android and Firefox. Linux was as simple as Download and install .deb package. Login. VPN connected.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Dec 5, 2021)

NordVPN for Linux



I personally would never waste money on a VPN...I consider them a security risk.   Although, I tested an install of their app on a Debian based distro with a Plasma desktop...took about 30 seconds from start to finish.  Very straightforward.

I guess I'm not understanding why this question was being asked.  Looks like a ton of support for linux here?

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## Greenslade (Dec 5, 2021)

Liquid Cool said:


> NordVPN for Linux
> 
> View attachment 227720
> 
> ...


For me, I could not get it to run Linux, dead simple on a Mac.
You must find Linux easier to use than me.


----------



## theFOoL (Dec 27, 2021)

For me I use HIDE-ME and easy enough to set up as you download the selected location file and just set up via the network VPN I. Linux MINT. I have 3 locations, fr|nl|ca


----------



## Greenslade (Dec 29, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> yeah privacy doesn't exist anymore. i gave up a long time ago, lol





Liquid Cool said:


> NordVPN for Linux
> 
> View attachment 227720
> 
> ...


I mainly use a Mac  which for me i find the best.But i do get fed up with having to keep on signing on the system app, as i have three different versions of the OS,s .  Linux is not far behind, it is straight forward system to use.Some of the distros can ran on a potato.
Apart from not being able to put my VPN on there and getting UNIGINE to work on Linux.Heres one of my fav you-tubers Chris showing how to run Linux on an Old Laptop


----------



## silentbogo (Jan 25, 2022)

I think on Linux(especially on Ubuntu) it'll be much easier to just use a built-in OpenVPN client. 
No need to tinker with terminal, just download ovpn config files from Nord (there's a zip file with all of them, or you can download these individually), add them to your VPN configuration and it should work without additional packages or headaches.
They even have an instruction on NordVPN website (for Gnome network manager, but it should be very similar in KDE and others).





						Connecting to NordVPN (Linux Network Manager) | NordVPN support
					

You can connect to NordVPN servers on Linux through the Network Manager. Click here to find out more about NordVPN on Linux.




					support.nordvpn.com
				



You don't need to add all of them, just select a few that you need, and use TCP configs for stability sake.


----------



## Greenslade (Jan 26, 2022)

silentbogo said:


> I think on Linux(especially on Ubuntu) it'll be much easier to just use a built-in OpenVPN client.
> No need to tinker with terminal, just download ovpn config files from Nord (there's a zip file with all of them, or you can download these individually), add them to your VPN configuration and it should work without additional packages or headaches.
> They even have an instruction on NordVPN website (for Gnome network manager, but it should be very similar in KDE and others).
> 
> ...


I do not use Linux much as it is on my Raspberry  PI 4. But thanks for answering
my question. I will give it a try.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 26, 2022)

I been using TorGuard since I cannot remember went and I am happy having 500Mbit+ using WireGuard.


----------



## ZipStout (Feb 21, 2022)

ixi said:


> Buy mikrotik, do tunnel in router to nord vpn and nat all your lan through tunnel ip. This way you will avoid tunnels on computer, mobile phones.


Mikrotik routers are the best. But if the OP finds it difficult accessing a VPN from a Linux shell, IMHO he won't find it easier setting it up on RouterOS.


----------

